# Caesars camp - Bracknell Forest



## mazuk (May 1, 2016)

Hi all, been a while since posting on here but I took a walk through caesars camp in Bracknell forest which is an iron age Hill fort which was more of a commercial stronghold than serve any real military purpose. What I was interested in is that there is supposedly a redoubt at the rear which is presumably part of napoleonic training earth works built around the area. If anyone has visited do you know which particular part this is? 

My thoughts were at the rear there is a purpose built 'gang way' with very steep engineered banks suggesting more modern than the larger smoother banks round the front of the site. I did a lot of reading around this site at the time and welcome any information from any visits you guys/girls have had.

Cheers
Lucas


----------



## Chopper (May 1, 2016)

http://www.bracknell-forest.gov.uk/queen-anne-gully.pdf

I'm sure you've already seen this link...?!

http://www.trailteamswinley.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/TrailMap.jpg

Redoubts are a bit further away from Caesars camp.


----------



## oldscrote (May 1, 2016)

There's some info here

https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1016334


----------



## mazuk (May 2, 2016)

Thanks very much guys. Funnily enough I'd not seen the information you provided but perhaps that's my lack of knowledge in how to start looking for it. There's me thinking I'd found a redoubt at the rear but it was a road. Oh well at least I managed to realise it was a lot newer in construction than the hill fort itself


----------



## Toadious (Jan 28, 2020)

Bit of a necropost. Only just discovered this post after seeing if there was any gems I'd missed.
I've visited them some time ago. 
The pic attached, the 3 pins are the 3 I know off and visited.
Of the only really the middle one is any substance to it, it is in a sort of clearing in a patch of dense young close knit pines, theres a winding path that brushes past it. 
The top one is quite small, at first appearing not much more then a slight rise.
The lower one, is just off a main path, low lying but is quite defined and has all the trees on it removed.





Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

